# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  !!! URGENT !!! - HANOI - MALE NE EN 2015 - 4 ANS DE BOX - REFUGE ALINA

## Sarah Fbr

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* HANOI
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
								croisé indeterminé
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 8 ans 
*Stérilisé ?* Ne sais pas
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Autres pays
*Situation :* En refuge étranger depuis : 7 ans 11 mois 
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							
Risque de mort







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 06 22 54 51 13
*E-mail :* diane75015@hotmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 265 




 *"Au refuge depuis chiot..."*

 
3 ans d'enfermement déjà. Je fais parti de ces petites bouilles toutes mignonnes qui n'ont attirées personne et qui ont grandies derrière les grilles.

   
Un chiot ne devrait pas grandir dans ces conditions. Un chiot ne devrait pas connaître la solitude, le manque de contact ni les températures extrêmes. Mais c'est hélas mon histoire. Et maintenant, je suis destiné à mourir là. Jamais aucune question à mon sujet, je serais pourtant un bon compagnon, un ami pour la vie.

 
D'un temperament calme, gentil, curieux mais timide à cause du manque de socialisation. 
J'aimerais connaître autre chose que mes quelques copains de box quotidiens. 
J'aimerais avoir plus de contact humain, connaître l'amour et la chaleur d'un foyer, des sorties régulières. Bref, une belle vie de chien.

Vous seul pouvez changer ma destinée.

*Formulaire d'adoption à remplir :* https://refugedealinaetanda.wixsite....res-d-adoption

*Conditions d'adoption :* https://refugedealinaetanda.wixsite....ons-d-adoption

*Page Facebook du refuge :* https://www.facebook.com/RefugeDeAli...ensDeRoumanie/

*Site internet du refuge :* https://refugedealinaetanda.wixsite....adoptionchiens

----------


## France34

Vite, une bonne famille adoptive pour le petit HANOI , en refuge en Roumanie depuis 3 ans !

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Pauvre Hanoi, au refuge depuis qu'il est chiot...

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Aucune demande...

----------


## Petite Etoile

Hanoï, non tu n'es pas destiné à mourir au refuge! 
Ta famille est quelque part!

Cette dignité dans don regard, quel chouette compagnon tu seras! ::  ::  :: 
Courageux petit amour qui n'a pas connu les joies d'une vie de chiot en famille!!!

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Up

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Il attend depuis chiot, qui va le sauver ?

----------


## Petite Etoile

Hanoi attend depuis bien longtemps sa famille! Qui va ouvrir sa porte et son coeur à ce loulou au regard si attachant?
Une famille de coeur pour Hanoi! ::

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Au refuge depuis qu'il est petit, qui va enfin lui faire connaitre la vie ?

----------


## Petite Etoile

Hanoi, ta famille est quelque part, il faut la trouver! Courage, je t'aime, petit chou!

----------


## Vegane7

FB de HANOI à partager :

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Pourra-t-il un jour espérer quitter le refuge ?  :Frown:

----------


## Petite Etoile

Je le souhaite de tout mon coeur!

----------


## Petite Etoile

Une famille douce et aimante pour le beau Hanoi qui attend depuis bébé que quelqu'un lui ouvre ses bras! :: 
Petit coeur! ::

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Il n'a connu que les barreaux, qui veut bien lui faire connaitre la belle vie ?

----------


## Petite Etoile

Qui va être son héros, son meilleur ami, son humain chéri et lui offrir le bonheur de vivre choyé en famille, enfin?!!!
 :: Une famille pour toi, cher Hanoi! ::

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Petite Etoile

M :: erci pour lui, mabelle!

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Hanoi aimerait connaitre la vie de famille

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Toujours rien pour Hanoi...

----------


## Vegane7

> FB de HANOI à partager :
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


Up !

----------


## Sarah Fbr

TOUS UNIS POUR HANOI

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Sarah Fbr

:Frown:   :Frown:  Aucune demande  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Up !

----------


## Sarah Fbr

:Frown:

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Sa soeur a trouvé une famille, quand viendra le tour de Hanoi ?  :Frown:

----------


## Sarah Fbr

SOS - L'HIVER APPROCHE !!!  :Frown:

----------


## Sarah Fbr

SOS - La neige va bientôt arriver !!!

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Sarah Fbr

UP

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Hanoi va encore passer un hiver au refuge  :Frown:

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Hanoi subit actuellement l'hiver rude de Roumanie  :Frown:

----------


## Sarah Fbr

SOS

----------


## France34

Vite, une bonne famille adoptive en 2019 pour HANOI !

----------


## Sarah Fbr

VITE UNE FAMILLE !!

----------


## Vegane7

On repartage sur FB pour HANOÏ :

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## France34

HANOI attend quelqu'un qui le fasse vite sortir du refuge !

----------


## France34

Qui va vite donner un bon foyer au gentil HANOI ?

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Nouvelles photos d'Hanoi, qui attend toujours un miracle... :

----------


## Sarah Fbr

*SOS pour cette bouille d'amour, AU REFUGE D'AMOUR DEPUIS TROP LONGTEMPS !!!*

----------


## Sarah Fbr

_Ne le laissez pas vieillir au refuge !!!_

----------


## France34

Quelqu'un pour faire sortir le pauvre HANOI de Roumanie !

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Aucune demande d'adoption pour HANOI  :Frown:

----------


## France34

Vite, quelqu'un pour prendre le gentil HANOI sous son aile !

----------


## Sarah Fbr

URGENCE POUR HANOI  !!!

----------


## Vegane7

> On repartage sur FB pour HANOÏ :
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


UP !

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Sarah Fbr

_Il attend depuis si longtemps_  :Frown:

----------


## France34

Qui va vite faire sortir le gentil HANOI du refuge roumain avant l'hiver ?

----------


## France34

Vite, une bonne famille adoptive pour HANOI !

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Hanoi est toujours enfermé  :Frown:

----------


## France34

Personne pour le mignon HANOI ?

----------


## France34

Toujours au refuge , HANOI ?

----------


## France34

Toujours en Roumanie , HANOI ?

----------


## France34

Des nouvelles d'HANOI ?

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## Petite Etoile

Je pense bien à toi Hanoi. Je souhaite de tout coeur que tu trouve ta famille pour la vie. Je cherche pour toi de mon côté. 
Si ça ne tenait qu'à moi, tu serais sous mon toit mais ce n'est très tristement pas possible. 
Je t'embrasse en pensée, petit amour.

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------

